# New Cage! It feels like Christmas!



## aripatsim (Jul 26, 2012)

I used to spend all my extra money on clothes and makeup, but now it all goes to my rats and that is so much more exciting! lol ;D

I finally ordered a "luxurious" cage for my babies. It's the Fiesty Ferret Home by Prevue.






It's kind of like a cheaper, smaller version of the Ferret Nation, but I've heard wonderful things about it. One of these days, I'll get my dream cage (Critter Nation double unit) but this will be perfect for a long time for my two babies. On amazon it's $175 but I found one for $85!!

I plan to spend all weekend making liners, sewing hammocks, etc ;D

Does anyone else have this cage? If so, how do you like it?


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

Spoiled Ratties DD


----------



## aripatsim (Jul 26, 2012)

They really are!


----------



## lilmissy22 (Jul 21, 2012)

Lucky ..How u get it for $80. I got the same cage off amazon. It should be here Monday or Tuesday I can't wait to get it either. I done made and buyed Alot of stuff for it ..


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

I have the one story version of that cage and it is AWESOME. I adore it!! It's a little difficult to put fleece on but you can work it out haha. But it is a beautiful cage and it's roomy but not HUGE like the CritNation


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Good deal! I'm sure they'll love it, but I hope that you will, too!


----------



## aripatsim (Jul 26, 2012)

lilmissy22 said:


> Lucky ..How u get it for $80. I got the same cage off amazon. It should be here Monday or Tuesday I can't wait to get it either. I done made and buyed Alot of stuff for it ..


I got it off wayfair.com They sell returned items for half price. Their returned items that they sell are supposed to be unused and completely damage free. They say they inspect everything before shipping it out.

I'm supposed to get it Tuesday so we'll see! Honestly though, even if it looks a little used I'll be completely happy with it for that price!


----------



## lilmissy22 (Jul 21, 2012)

O I never came across that site looking around for the cage .. Sound nice deal .


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

> I got it off wayfair.com They sell returned items for half price. Their returned items that they sell are supposed to be unused and completely damage free. They say they inspect everything before shipping it out.


Thanks for that, I've never heard of that website before but it sounds great. I love getting deals like that online. 

You know, I always wonder. Over here they don't really sell cages like that (tall with wide floor levels), most of the rodent cages we get are very wide with a lot of ground space, and maybe only three to four foot tall (brands like FOP are the most popular) it makes it easier to clean because all you have to do is take the top wire part off and empty the base, then refill it again. 

But how do you clean those critter nation and larger ferret cages? They look really amazing, but i always imagine they'd be kind of awkward to clean. What's the secret?!


----------



## aripatsim (Jul 26, 2012)

Babs said:


> Thanks for that, I've never heard of that website before but it sounds great. I love getting deals like that online.
> 
> You know, I always wonder. Over here they don't really sell cages like that (tall with wide floor levels), most of the rodent cages we get are very wide with a lot of ground space, and maybe only three to four foot tall (brands like FOP are the most popular) it makes it easier to clean because all you have to do is take the top wire part off and empty the base, then refill it again.
> 
> But how do you clean those critter nation and larger ferret cages? They look really amazing, but i always imagine they'd be kind of awkward to clean. What's the secret?!


I've never had a cage like this for any of my rodents (I've only ever had hamsters and gerbils and they don't need cages this size lol) so hopefully someone with more experience will chime in, but I've heard this cage is easy to clean. The plastic pan actually slides out so it's easy to remove and wipe down. And for the shelves and second level you just spray with cleaner and wipe down. When it gets really bad you can take it outside and spray it down with hose.

I'm going to be using fleece liners and potty train my boys so that will make cleaner easier (they were using a litter box for about a week but then one of my rats got diarrhea really bad so I just took it out and used aspen shavings because it was easier to clean)


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

OH! It slides out, obviously, that makes sense. I didn't think of that! :') Kind of like a bird cage I suppose. I just love the idea of them because you can "carpet" them with fleece and it looks so lovely. My rats would of course probably pee on it, pull it up and break my heart by ruining their new interior decoration, but still, they're such nice cages. Sigh!


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

Critter nations all the pans come out they aren't attached in any way so you just pull them out pull the fleece off put the trays in the shower then put new fleece on and return it to the cage. The biggest problem is the number of binder clips I have to use lol. I do love it the doors completely open and you have access to every inch of the cage. I have actually had to get the upper half of my body into my cage to catch a baby I was taming... probably.wouldn't have caught her in any other cage


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

I have this cage. I ordered it through my work and got it for 100.00. I didn't like the bottom parts so I went and cut plaxy glass too fit inside so it wouldn't bother their feet, I just tuck the fleece underneath it. It's big,but I wish it was a lil bigger so I could fit all their toys,but I also have 5 rattys that do t all get along so I had too shut the door on top and lay the plaxy glass underneath it,until I get down too two that get along the door will be closed off. I feel like they don't get much room,but then again I never think any cage is big enough for my rats LOL.


----------

